# AMHS Christmas Parade ( LOTS of Pictures)



## Erica (Dec 5, 2006)

Well the AMHS (Arkansas Miniature Horse Society) participated in the annual Christmas parade held in Heber Springs Arkansas. I proved to be a great parade with lots of people in attendence even if it was FREEZING........and lots of people/floats in the parade as well.

We had 12 miniature horses in attendance and many more of our members present. I just wanted to thank all those that came out to be in the parade, it was great exposure for the minis and the club. We had people stopping us on the way out saying "they enjoyed us the most"

Our sign holders and leaders of our group, Clementime and Kindley as beautiful angels







Myself as an angel, and Erica's Cloverbud; who I made into a christmas present with lights and all






My aunt Maxine and my sweet boy - JSW Royale Deed. They were the FREEZE Miser. Royal had snowflakes velcroed all over him.






The Freeze Miser and Kenny Archer and his filly as the HEAT miser...






Chasta and Terri Harrison driving Mo-






Jay Harrison as our Christmas tree and Ballet his reindeer-






The Johnston family - as Mary, Joesph - donkey and all.....






Bonnie Brighton as an elf and her little filly, Addie






Mike Brighton on the sidelines supporting as an elf






Ron Hayes as a snowman and Chrissy as a present-






Sherry Martin and her grandson, as elfs and her new driving horse pulling a sleigh.






Dennis Martin, and Little Bit-






Summer Martin (now married, but don't remember her last name sorry) with Little Bit






Sherry's brother all the way up from Texas as a jack in the box-


----------



## dreamlandnh (Dec 5, 2006)

Those are GREAT. I wish that I could have come to see this.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 5, 2006)

: THOSE ARE GREAT PICTURES.



: WISH WE COULD HAD SEE IT.

TAKE CARE,

MELISSA


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 5, 2006)

AWESOME pictures! Y'all looked like you had an awesome time! :aktion033:


----------



## Mini Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow looks like everyone had a fantastic time



:

Love the costumes.



:

-Nicole


----------



## ~Karen~ (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh how fun, fun, fun!!! I enjoyed all of those pictures! Our parade is tonight, my daughter will be walking with her school in it. That cold miser costume.... and ALL of the costumes.... so creative, all of you did such a terrific job on them!

~Karen


----------



## minih (Dec 5, 2006)

:lol: We had a great time!!! We do have a great group in our miniature horse club.



: Thanks for posting the pictures Erica. :aktion033:


----------



## Devon (Dec 5, 2006)

Cute photos!! Great Costumes!!



:



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 5, 2006)

THOSE ARE GREAT! LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD LOTS OF FUN :aktion033: ! NIKKI


----------



## Dona (Dec 5, 2006)

WONDERFUL....just WONDERFUL! Your whole group's costumes were unique, bright & colorful, and very inventive! :aktion033: I can see very clearly why you were the HIT of the parade!



:


----------



## Russ (Dec 5, 2006)

WOW!!! :aktion033: You guys really know how to make a Christmas parade! Great Job!!! :aktion033:

AWESOME effort of Christmas spirit displayed by your club, everyone looks great.



:

Erica,,,, WOW.....You look marvelous



:


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 5, 2006)

Those are WONDERFUL pictures



))

Looks like a LOT of FUN!

~Sandy~


----------



## MInx (Dec 5, 2006)

* :aktion033: Oh my gosh that was wonderful! What a ton of work those people put in to see it was a success. How fortunate you are to have that many people available to be in it. If I can get 5drivers to do this I would be out of my mind with Joy.*

Just not enough people up here to do it.

So Bravo and thanks for sharing.

Maxine


----------



## appymini (Dec 5, 2006)

:bgrin Wonderfull pics and such nice dressups too.



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 5, 2006)

Those are great pictures! :aktion033: Looks like you guys had a blast! Why can't you guys live in TN?? :lol:


----------



## twister (Dec 5, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Wow, what creative costumes, loved all the pictures :bgrin :saludando:

Yvonne


----------



## NMMack (Dec 6, 2006)

:aktion033: Looks like Everyone is having a BLAST!!! Including the horses!!! :aktion033:

Thanks for sharing the pictures Erica, it was alot of fun to look at them!



:

Nancy


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2006)

Those pictures are great! It looks like you all went all out AND had a lot of fun! It's such a great way to show people how much fun and how lovable miniatures are



:


----------



## SkipsMom (Dec 6, 2006)

How incredibly creative!! Awesome costumes and the mini's all look terrific!!!


----------



## busyminimom (Dec 6, 2006)

:lol: WOW, that is just AMAZING!!!! Great pictures and obviously wonderful spirt in your group. Wow I hope you can get the pictures printed in a magazine or newspaper too, becuase it really is impressive.

Great Job to ALL :aktion033:


----------



## maranatha minis (Dec 6, 2006)

I am sorry all us southern people couldn't make it. Poor Jan had to work. Great job tho!! U guys need to do costume in the shows!! Save those costumes for next season. Agian GREAT job!!! Sorry we missed it.

Shelley<><


----------



## miniapp (Dec 6, 2006)

GREAT photos, Erica and what a super way to showcase our versatile miniature horse breed! I love all the photos, you all looked awesome...




:

Take care and Bucky says :saludando: !

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 6, 2006)

Great pics! :aktion033: Thanks for sharing!!

Sheri


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 20, 2007)

Erica, those are some great pix and costumes, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Southern_Heart (Nov 20, 2007)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing! Looked like you all had a wonderful time!!





Joyce


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2007)

What an awesome parade, with such super costumes and gorgeous little horses! Loved the pics!


----------



## Rachel (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh man those are just the cutest!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 20, 2007)

I really enjoyed your pics! Looks like a great time for you all! Thanks for sharing!





Sheri Hill


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Nov 20, 2007)

Omgosh! You guys got right into it! Thats a beautiful angel costume-- it seems like your family is VERY creative!!! Your aunts hair!! Oh my gosh! LOL-- how long did it take her to get ready!?


----------



## maplegum (Nov 20, 2007)

Ho Ho Ho!

Oh Erica, I LOVED those photos. It has got me right in the Christmas spirit.





I have been in an Autumn/fall parade with Bailey and it was the best fun. I'd love to do a Xmas parade. You guys are so creative. It looks as if so much effort went into all the costumes. The effort paid off, those photos are amazing!


----------



## Erica (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like an old thread got pulled back out........these are from last Dec. from out AMHS - Arkansas Miniature Horse Society club at the Christmas parade.

We had a great time and other than it was FREEZING - literally!!



> Omgosh! You guys got right into it! Thats a beautiful angel costume-- it seems like your family is VERY creative!!! Your aunts hair!! Oh my gosh! LOL-- how long did it take her to get ready!?


Actually that was an old wig that my mom fixed up for the freeze miser, turned out cute I thought.....

We have this same parade on the 1st, too bad you guys aren't close enough to come. Theme this year is Christmas around the World.....I know Sherri Martin is up to some things for it, last I heard she was making her cart into a globe.........mine, Clementines and Maxines' are undecided at this point.


----------



## Shari (Nov 20, 2007)

Major, WOW ! You have some very fancy outfits and looks like it was quite the parade. Thank you for sharing those fun pictures.


----------



## nootka (Nov 20, 2007)

These are great!!!

Thank you for sharing...

Liz


----------

